
Show HN: Help me propose to my girlfriend - helpmepropose
https://helpmepropose.live
======
helpmepropose
Hey HN! I'm excited to share this website with you all. It's very important to
me (obviously), and anything you could do to share it with
friends/family/whoever would really mean a lot. (If it doesn't pick up steam
then it goes from being a romantic gesture to just being sad.)

Feedback and questions are more than welcome. <3

